# Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!



## tlesein (6. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich bin kürzlich in mein Elternhaus gezogen und habe damit auch das nie beendete Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen. Leider habe ich noch viele offene Fragen, die es zu beantworten gillt um das Projekt endlich fertig zu stellen. 

Vielleicht beschreibe ich einfach kurz, worin das Projekt besteht: Das Haus ist am Hang gebaut und hat dadurch auch im Garten verschiedene Ebenen. Diese wollte mein Vater immer nutzen um verschiedene Becken im Kreislauf zu befüllen. 

Wir haben eine Regenwasserzisterne, die auf der untersten Ebene des Gartens im Boden vergraben ist. Diese fasst ca. 4m3 Wasser. Von da soll das Wasser mittels einer Tauchpumpe in die oberste Ebene des Gartens gelangen um dort in einen L-Förmigen Teich zu fließen. 
Die langen Seiten dieses Teiches sind 2 Meter, die Kurzen je 1 Meter und das ganze ist ca. 80 cm tief. Dieser Teich soll nicht bepflanzt werden und keine Tiere beheimaten, sondern zum abkühlen im Sommer als eine Art Badewanne genutzt werden. 

Von hier soll das Wasser in einen Granit-Brunnentrog abfließen, der auf der mittleren Ebene ist. Und von da aus wieder zurück in die Regenwasserzisterne. 

Im Prinzip macht mir der obere... nennen wir ihn mal Badewannenteich sorgen. Dadurch, dass das Wasser ja nur Regenwasser ist und auch zum Blumengießen genutzt werden soll, kann ich es ja nicht Chloren um es sauber zu halten. Oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Und wenn ich Chlor verwende und trotzdem damit gießen, sterben mir dann die Pflanzen im Garten ab? Schadet Chlor dem Granit? Bekomme ich Regenwasser überhaupt so sauber, dass man sorglos darin baden kann? Wie sorge ich dafür, dass das Wasser im Sommer nicht zu einer Mückenbrutstätte wird? 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## tlesein (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Jetzt habe ich völlig vergesse zu erwähnen, dass ich Sebastian heiße und hier ganz neu bin  
Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## tomsteich (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Hallo Sebastian,

ich möchte Deine Idee jetzt nicht gleich verwerfen. 

Ich gebe zu Bedenken, ob sich die ganze Mühe und Kosten für Folie, die Pumpe und irgendeinen Filteraufwand lohnt, nur um dieses Wasserspiel zu betreiben um in den wenigen Sommertagen mal hinein zu steigen. Ob die Wasserqualität ausreichen wird, damit das Baden zum vergnügen wird, weiß ich auch nicht. 

In Deinem Fall macht ein kleiner Pool aus dem Baumarkt sicher weniger Arbeit und ist deutlich günstiger. Ich bin da zwar absolut kein Fan von aber ohne Pflanzen und so hat das ja wenig mit einem Teich zu tun. 

Aber mal schauen was die Anderen dazu meinen....

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## tlesein (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Oh, Verzeihung! Aus meinem Beitrag wurde das nicht deutlich! 

Die Regenwasserzisterne, der Badewannenteich (übrigens aus 10mm Kunststoff zusammengeschweißt, also keine Teichfolie)  und der Brunnen sind schon eingebaut und funktionieren theoretisch auch. 

Leider wurde das Beckensystem nie wirklich betrieben, weil immer irgendwas dran war. Mal gabs diese Ausrede, mal jene. Ich möchte das nun aber endlich mal zum laufen bringen, damit es wirklich auch genutzt wird. Meine Lebensgefährtin hat mir schon angedroht, dass Sie den Badewannenteich zuschüttet und Blumen darin pflanzt, wenn ich dem kein Leben einhauchen kann... 

Da ich mich aber in diese Materie gerade erst beginne einzuarbeiten, bin ich auf hilfreiche Tipps und Anregungen angewiesen. 

Danke aber für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Kolja (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Hallo Sebastian,

herzlich Willkommen.

Wasser ohne Pflanzen oder Filterung oder Chlor wird nicht klar und auch nicht mückenfrei bleiben.

Möchtest du das denn genau so nutzen, wie dein Vater es geplant hat?  Ist denn die Technik schon installiert? Wenn ja, warum läuft es denn dann nicht? 
Vielleicht wäre es für dich auch eine Möglichkeit die "Badewanne" als Pflanzenteich anzulegen oder wenn gechlort werden soll, den Rücklauf nicht wieder in die Zisterne zu leiten, damit immer noch Regenwasser zum Gießen da ist.  Die Idee hinter der Planung bzw. des Baus ist schwer nachzuvollziehen.


Schön wäre es, wenn du Fotos einstellen würdest und Angaben zu den Höhenverhältnissen machst.


----------



## Joerg (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Hi Sebastian,
das mit der Badewanne ohne Pflanzen und mit Regenwasser befüllt macht so keinen Sinn.
Das wird ohne Filter ein Sammelbehälter für alles - nur baden will da keiner drin.

Mit einer Poolpumpe und Leitungswasser mag das noch gut gehen.

Gibt es denn Optionen zu dem aktuellen Plan?


----------



## lutzdoggen (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Hallo auch von mir,
meine Meinung ist viel Aufwand und geringer Nutzen. Meine Frage kann den nicht irgendwo in deinem Plan noch ein richtiges Becken oder ein Folienteich dazwischen gestzt werden so das es möglich ist darin mal unter zutauchen? Dann könntest du die obere Badewanne mit Pflanzen besetzen und das Wasser auch noch zum Giesen nehmen.
LG
Uwe


----------



## günter-w (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Hallo Sebastian willkommen im Forum. Ich tu mir schwer das zu verstehen was da noch ansprechend sein soll immerhin geht es doch auch um den Garten und die Gestalung mit Wasser. Wenn so ein kahles Becken in der Sonne liegt und der Überlauf noch über aufgeheizte Steine läuft und dann wieder in einer Zisterne verschwindet kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dann noch was zum abkühlen überbleibt. Das Wasser sollte ja zumindest Badewasserqualität haben damit du bedenkenlos reinsteigen kannst das wird ohne Pflanzen nicht machbar sein. Was hindert dich, das Bestehende erst mal in Betrieb zunehmen dann wirst du sehr schnell sehen woran es klemmt. Auf dauer ist auch eine Tauchpume ein teures Vergnügen und im Badewasser nicht zulässig. Bilder von der Anlage währen da schon hilfreich um dir die nötige Hilfestellung zu geben.


----------



## tlesein (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Wow! Danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten. Na dann werde ich doch demnächst mal Fotos von der Anlage machen. Vielleicht wird es dann deutlicher, was mein Vater vor hatte und was machbar ist.


----------



## tlesein (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

So, heute bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen mit dem Handy ein paar Bilder zu machen. Leider bei Sauwetter durch das Fenster, aber ich glaube man erkennt was gemeint ist. 

Das erste Bild zeigt, den Badewannen-Teich-Pool-abkühlungs-dingsbums und die beiden Pferdetränken, von denen aus das Wasser in das Becken tröpfelt. 

Das zweite Bild zeigt den unteren Platz, (oben rechts im Bild, eine der beiden Pferdetränken vom ersten Bild) auf dem ein Brunnen Steht, der mit dem abfließenden Wasser aus dem oberen Becken gespeißt wird. Das Wasser, das hieraus abfließt, landet in einer unsichtbaren Regenwasserzisterne. Von hieraus wird das Wasser mittels einer Tauchpumpe nach oben in die Perdetränken gepumpt und der Kreislauf beginnt von vorne. 

Ist das jetzt nachvollziehbar?


----------



## Nori (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Hallo Sebastian,
die Tauchpumpe ist zu energieintensiv und meines Wissens auch nicht für einen Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.
Da sollte ne leistungsfähige Filterpumpe rein. Wenn man einen UVC-Klärer groß genug dimensioniert sollte eine gewisse entkeimende Wirkung vorhanden sein - von welcher Gesamt-Wassermenge sprechen wir?
Chlor würde ich mal von Vorne herein ausklammern.
Ich sehe eigentlich schon Platz für einen Pflanzenfilter (vor dem Pool) - das Problem ist auch noch, wenn das Ganze abgestellt ist - da könnte das Wasser in der Zisterne zu "gammeln" beginnen. 

Ich persönlich würde den oberen Pool als Teich umbauen - und zwar als eigenständiges Becken.
Die Zisterne kann mit ihrer Tauchpumpe das tun für was Zisternen da sind - Regenwasser sammeln zum Garten gießen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## tutmichleid (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Hallo,
auch bin neu hier. Habe mich gestern erst angemeldet...... 

Ich würde das Teil bepflanzen, eventuell noch 4 - 5 Fische rein und gut ist.
Sieht dann auch bestimmt schöner aus, als ein Badeteichdingsbumsda 

LG
Carlos


----------



## ina1912 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

also nach den Bildern zu urteilen, war die Idee einer Wasserkaskade sicher nicht so abwegig und sehr reizvoll! Aber ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, dass das Projekt in genau der beschriebenen Funktionsweise nicht praktikabel ist. Auf Chlor würde ich gänzlich verzichten, das lohnt den Aufwand nicht und das Wasser ist nicht anderweitig verwendbar. Wenn Du sehr viel Wert auf einen Pool zum Abkühlen legst, dann würde ich das Becken auf der mittleren Etage bepflanzen oder aber die Zisterne zum Pflanzenfilterteich umbauen, so oder so könnten Pflanzen in ausreichender Menge für Badewasserqualität sorgen, das Prinzip wie beim pflanzengeklärten Schwimmteich. Wenn Dir ein Pool nicht so wichtig ist, würde ich das oberste Becken schön bepflanzen - das würde die Optik um vieles aufwerten; der Rest wäre als Wasserfall/Wasserspiel sehr hübsch anzuschauen und unten hättest Du immernoch 1A-Gießwasser.
LG Ina


----------



## tlesein (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Habe das Teichprojekt meines Vaters übernommen und viele Fragen!*

Vielen Dank für all die tollen Anmerkungen. Hier mal ein paar Bilder, wie das Projekt voranschreitet. Inzwischen habe ich etwas Licht installiert und die Steine arrangiert. Eine "Trittstufe" aus Bankirai-Holz ist auch entstanden. Das Wasser Läuft und bislang hält sich der Algenbefall auch in Grenzen. 

Mit einer Sandfilteranlage filtere ich aber auch wie ein wilder. Mal sehen, wie sich das mit dem keimenden Frühlingswetter entwickelt. 
Wie findet ihr das bisher?


----------

